# Who loves their waders?



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

gander neoprenes, 5th year in them which includes: duck hunting in Shiawassee muck, goose fields, deer drives in cedar swamps, several fish shocking trips in the mississippi river(more debris than you see in swamp loggers), weekly water insect surveys on local tribs, plus countless days in the rivers for steel and salmon.....i would have to guess I am in those waders 100 days a year, for 5 years and now they are just showing some cracks in the boots and have a a couple pin size holes above the boot...300+/- events in them so thats less than .20 a trip....and they get left in the back of the pick up truck or a in a pile in the garage.....will purchase another pair for sure....


----------



## C.Smitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Ive got the white river waders from bass pro about 2 yrs ago and never had a issue yet. i paid 100 dollars for them and only wade a couple times a yr for smallies. i always rinse them off and hang them up when i get home. i would never pay over a 100 dollars for waders, not worth it for me wading 2 times a year.


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

The wife put the ki-bash on my dreams of G3's, so I went with the Freestones. Have been out once all ready and must say that they're much more comfortable and just feel more durable than the pair they replaced. 

She (the wife) is getting a whole mess of plants and shrubs and a tree for her landscaping this weekend, so I'll just bide my time and build up all of that good-will for my next big purchase.....


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I see it's too late ..... but I made the switcheroo last year from neoprenies to Simms G3s and wow what an unbelievable upgrade. I never realized that you could actually be comfortable while wading!:lol:

I must say though that having a nephew that owns a fly shop (and the subsequent discount for Simms products) really helped out!


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Toga said:


> I have a pair of white river breatheable waders I picked up last fall and they work. My only complaint is I cannot let the shoulder straps out any further so If I layer up with jackets in the cold they are a tad too short in the crotch.


and have them sew in some pieces to lengthen your straps.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

KalamazooKid said:


> I must say though that having a nephew that owns a fly shop (and the subsequent discount for Simms products) really helped out!


Does he need another uncle? lol Well I am trying to go to breatheables from neopreme, trying to sell some things that I look at but have not used in over two years. Going to get rid of a lot I hope I will be filling the classifieds for a while.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

rwenglish1 said:


> Does he need another uncle? lol Well I am trying to go to breatheables from neopreme, trying to sell some things that I look at but have not used in over two years. Going to get rid of a lot I hope I will be filling the classifieds for a while.


www.caddisshack.net and tell Chris that Uncle Mark sent ya.


----------



## deadcrow (Nov 23, 2010)

still like my neoprenes might be a little warm but stick to a thinner mil. above the knees and thicker on the foot. plus so easy to repair


----------

